# 64445 injection sciatic nerve



## joygrigg (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello all, I can really use some help with CPT code 64445. I have a physician billing this code, in office, only stating that he is injecting the sciatic notch, he does not use fluoroscopy. Are their any coders out there who have phsicians billing this as an office procedure? Our Clinical Practice Board states that fluoroscopy must be used in order to make sure he is actually injecting the nerve and not the space around the nerve. Again, if anyone can help me I would be most appreciative!!

Thank you!


----------

